# "Nothing is wrong with you just drink more water"



## harleyadam (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello!

This is my first time reaching out to a community like this but I am so frustrated with the medical system and just don't know what to do. I have severe abdominal pain every morning to the point where I can't get out of bed pain ranges from 7-10/10. My pain gets better throughout the day especially if I have a BM. Sometimes when I am constipated I will feel very dizzy and out of it and it puts pressure on my vagus nerve. There are times when I get a sudden urge to go and once I release I have passed out on the toilet from the drop in blood pressure.

I am unable to hold a job, have had to drop most of my classes, I cannot function like a normal human being as there are some days I can't get out of bed. I went to the GI I got an endoscopy and colonoscopy. They showed internal hemorrhoids and mild gastritis as well as a redundant colon. I have had 3 occasions where I have gone to the ER for a kinked bowel. They usually have me stay there overnight and slowly it unkinks but in the meantime my pain is intolerable without pain medication. I am always sent home being told nothing is wrong.

I feel like whenever I eat the extra twist in my colon gets kinked and causes me pain during digestion. When my GI did the colonoscopy and endoscopy and nothing showed up he said to stop even taking stool softeners that nothing is wrong with me and to just eat healthy and drink more water. I pleaded with him and said I can't function on a daily basis I can't keep a job my life is falling apart but I got no empathy. I was trying to have him do a barium Xray or a motility test but he said since nothing showed up on previous tests there was no reason.

I feel like my only options are probably to suffer or get surgery on my redundant colon, unless further tests show something else. I have cut out gluten, corn and dairy for years now. I have now cut out red meat and only eat small meals of rice/veggies and maybe chicken or fish. I drink plenty of water every day. I don't feel like these changes are solving the issue. How do I get a GI doc to actually try to figure out what is going on with me and help me find a solution so that I can enjoy my life? I have medi-cal insurance Monarch group and I am in southern california.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems. suffering with chronic constipation and pain is miserable.

you need to find a much better doctor and get your motility tested with the sitz marker test. that's ridiculous that your current gastro won't order the sitz for you just because the colonoscopy and endoscopy were ok.

often gastroenterlolgists who work at a teaching hospital affiliated with a university are more up-to-date and knowledgeable and proactive about treating constipation than regular gastros.. i live in michigan and i'm not familiar with doctors in your area ...

i went through much the same thing with the docs just saying i had ibs-c and giving me the eat-fiber-drink-water-exercise mantra. i did a lot of reading here on the board and thought that there was more going on with me than ibs-c. my colonoscopy showed a redundant, twisted colon. i found a terrific gastro who listened to me and ordered the sitz marker test. it showed slow transit and also indicated that i had pelvic floor problems so he ordered a defecogram which dx'd pelvic floor dysfunction and a rectocele. he then referred me to a terrific gastro doc at the university of michigan hospital for their biofeedback program for pelvic floor dysfunction.

please do find a better gastro. they are out there.... try a university hospital's gastroenterology department. good luck with everything.


----------



## HannaMcKay (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi there! I am 17 and I am facing some of the same issues! I am so frustrated because after years of having the symptoms they have told me it might be IBS. Every test has came back normal. I have those extreme moments where I am on the toilet and I literally black out. I'm not sure that some doctors are believing the pain is that severe but it is untolerable. I cannot function, and I have missed so much school and my social life is terrible because most of the time I'm sick. I'm trying to find answers before I go to college in the fall and I am terrified this will continue so if you have any answers please let me know! I have been to the ER many times and they send me home empty handed with "gastritis" as the answer and no treatment or medications to deal with the pain. When it is at its worst, I physically cannot make it to the doctor I find it impossible to do anything I cannot function. I alternate from walking laps, laying on the floor, and most of the time sitting on the toilet. I was prescribed Neurontin very recently, and it makes the nerves in your intestinal tract not as sensitive, so it dulls all the excruciating pains if that will help. I would find a doctor that is willing to do adequate testing. I had no idea that your bowel could kinck up like that and Since every test has came back fine I wonder if that is being an issue because I'm experiencing those exact same pains. Thank you for your knowledge I'll be sure to ask for those tests as well!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Hannah so sorry you're having so many problems and so much pain. that's good that neurotin is helping.

i had lots of pain from bowel spasms/cramping. i would use a heating pad for relief and when that didn't help, i took librax, an antispasmodic. that always worked.

yes, do ask your doc for all the tests you can get. that's what i did--leave no stone unturned i always say.

good luck with everything. take care.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-9845-8217/neurontin-oral/gabapentin-oral/details#side-effects

I take legal hemp cbd oil extract in tincure form for hard spasming, no side effects like neurontin. CBD is very anti-spasmotic and NOT psychoactive. You do have some dryness like prescription antispasmotics, but NOT nearly as much. Epidiolex is currently the pharmaceutical idea still in trials in the U.S., https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_cannabis I'm not sure that it ideally contains the full spectrum cannabinoids like my cbd oil tincture.


----------

